# Rescue dog



## M&M&G (9 July 2016)

Looking for some advice and views about some issues we are having with our rescue lurcher type. Had her 6 weeks now and she initially got on well with our other greyhound and settled quickly. Abour 4 weeks in she starfed to pee by the back door and became anxious ar times, at night mainly. we thought she might be getting more attached to us therefore more anxios when we go and start we   o stop her following us from room to room etc and things improved.
In the past few dsys she has peed again after becoming anxious then today out of the blue she snapped at our other dig, connecting with the side of her head but not breaking the skin. This is concerning us more than anything else. When sbe is anxios it isn't always when we are nkt there.
We spoke to vet today as they were testing her urine in case of infection and they have recommended a behaviour expert but wondered if anyone else has had similar experiences and outcome.
I can't help worrying that this isn't a one off and our other dov is at risk.


----------



## M&M&G (9 July 2016)

scuse the typos - need to go to specsavers!!


----------



## Amymay (9 July 2016)

Could she have a urine infection?


----------



## M&M&G (9 July 2016)

Thanks for your response Amymay. Sorry, should have said that had her urine tested and no infection. Vet recommended behaviorist which we will follow up. We have been lucky with previous rescues so not used to these sorts of issues. Appreciate it is early days.


----------



## dollyanna (9 July 2016)

Depending on their history rescues can be great for a month or so "honeymoon" and then once they realise this might be longterm their anxieties/behaviours can start to show. My boy was awesome for 4 weeks but then he switched and started showing all the behaviours that had got him put him kennels and then many more. Behaviourist is a good plan if you can get a good one, and in the meantime management of the dogs to stop things escalating between them (keep them apart when you are not there, monitor closely when the dogs are moving around, doorways, eating etc) and doing your best to limit her worries and do lots to reassure her.


----------



## Dobiegirl (9 July 2016)

Your first port of call is the rescue, they most probably have their own behaviourist, she sounds very anxious so would recommend an adaptil collar and plug in. In the meantime never leave the 2 dogs alone together.

Has this dog come straight from a kennel or was she fostered and if she was I would try to talk to her fosterer who will know her very well and might well give you a good insight into why she is weeing and anxious.


----------



## M&M&G (10 July 2016)

Really appreciate your replies and i.teresting to hear you had similar experience DA. Hope it worked out for you and your dog.
Good point about contacting the rescue DG, stupidly hadn't thought of it so will contact them. She was in kennels before we got her and possibly never in a home. Will heed advice about keeping separate, would rather err on the side of caution. Thanks again


----------



## Honey08 (11 July 2016)

Something has upset her or is upsetting her.  I think if you can work out what it is you'll be able to hopefully sort the issues.  Our latest rescue had a lot of issues, she was terrified of men, cowered and pee'd a lot, took a while to house train.  Over the winter she calmed down and settled.  Then we camped at Bramham.  She is allergic to grass, and while we've been able to control it at home there must have been different/more pollens at Bramham and she suffered a bit.  We had to try and keep her on a picnic blanket or on knees rather than on the grass, and use a lot more lotions and potions to ease it.  She wasn't happy about any of those things.  For a few weeks when we got home she started going to the toilet in the kitchen during the night and being very unsettled.  We've kept her on Tarmac or surfaces for walks since Bramham, and the allergy has subsided so she doesn't need picking up or too many potions, and she has relaxed again and stopped toileting inside.

Hope you can find the source for your dog.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## alfiesowner (13 July 2016)

I agree with the above posts, rescues often take a few weeks to settle in and start to show their true colours. I have always found this to be the case.

My advice is much of the same above. Has she got a 'safe place' she can call her own? Also does she bark at the door? With one of my rescues, she had learnt barking meant being hit in a previous life. So we trained her to ring a little bell when she wanted out. Before that she would just end up peeing at the door in the night; she wouldn't let us know she wanted out, would get increasingly anxious, pee and then get anxious and having pee'd and cower and hide away. Heart breaking! Perhaps consider a doggy door too so she can let herself in and out. 

I doubt you are but make sure you're not telling her off. Positive reinforcement all the way. Reward good behaviours between the two dogs, minimise rough play and encourage them to work together on walks. Also, consider if your other dog is invading her space. There may be reasons why she snapped - for example annoying her in her own space, not having space of her own, being sniffed at in places etc. 

Try a Thundershirt, works for some. Not personally for our hound but I have friends who it has worked for. Adaptil as said above, essential oils can be great too. 

I have always found with time patience and love the anxiety can start to settle. A dog that has only ever been in kennels and not in a home - it's basically like socialisation; rather than dogs or people she doesn't understand a home life. Be consistent, set boundaries and be calm with her - she'l start to adjust. 

A behaviourist is a great shout - they will come in and be able to tell you what you can do environmentally for her as well as training. Make sure it's a vet behaviourist for these sorts of issues.

Not an expert but hope this helps.


----------



## alfiesowner (13 July 2016)

One other point is make sure you're not reinforcing her anxiety.

By this I mean comforting her when she's severely anxious. This teaches her she has something to be anxious about. Try to redirect her instead.


----------

